# Looking for 240 mm Gyuto: I’ve been in the rabbit hole for 2 weeks



## Dan7 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hello all,

I've been looking for a new Japanese gyuto for the past two weeks. After browsing extensively, I'm still unsure what to buy as there are so many options. My brother gifted me a Global a few years back and I've been using an 8" Henckels for the past 6 years. I'm finally wanting to up my game on a knife. My budget is ~$300.

Thanks to Rick Alan and Millions, I'm leaning towards a Tanaka blue 2 stainless clad. It seems like it's excellent F&F, quality, and value for the price. However, I want to ensure none of these other options are going to leave me with buyers remorse.

These are all of the knives that I've seen users recommend scattered through multiple threads. With the amount of different cores and shapes, I'm seriously stuck with option paralysis.

Also, i realize the Masamoto is out of my proposed budget, but if it's really worth spending that extra $150-200 to get a knife that's going to yield more happiness using and serve better in the long run, then I wouldn't mind spending a bit more.

Thanks,
Dan

http://www.knivesandstones.com/tanaka-blue-2-nashiji-gyuto-240mm-stainless-clad/

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...kagero/products/gesshin-kagero-240mm-wa-gyuto

https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...240mm-and-270mm-2-sizes?variant=8161765359713

https://www.chefknivestogo.com/kotogsgy24eb.html

https://www.chefknivestogo.com/kohawagy24.html


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

First, which country do you live in? That makes a big difference in what cutlery can be ordered and delivered.

Second, what sort of sharpening gear and experience do you use? That's just as important (if not more so) than the choice of a 240mm gyuto. And if you don't have gear, are you willing to budget for sharpening? Or would you consider the $300 to be the full budget for a cutting system?

Third, what type and size of cutting board are you using?

GS


----------



## Dan7 (Apr 5, 2019)

galley swiller said:


> First, which country do you live in? That makes a big difference in what cutlery can be ordered and delivered.
> 
> Second, what sort of sharpening gear and experience do you use? That's just as important (if not more so) than the choice of a 240mm gyuto. And if you don't have gear, are you willing to budget for sharpening? Or would you consider the $300 to be the full budget for a cutting system?
> 
> ...


I live in Okinawa but there aren't many great high quality shops that you would expect from mainland Japan. I have family in the states that can send me stuff as well.

I have a standard honing steel. Don't worry - I'm going to invest in a quality sharpeners once I decide on the knife.

And for my cutting board, I have a low quality wooden board that I got as a wedding gift, so I'm looking to upgrade that as well


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

For boards hinoki wood and high-soft synthetics you can probably come by cheap. Ashi Hamano and Wakui knives are others for you to consider.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I was going to mention Wakui too. I personally like a tall blade with some weight. Some people like lasers. I'd say the tanaka blue is in the middle. 

You're shopping good vendors and makers so I think the biggest thing to look at is blade height and profile. Pick a shape that works for you or you won't use it.


----------



## Dan7 (Apr 5, 2019)

millionsknives said:


> I was going to mention Wakui too. I personally like a tall blade with some weight. Some people like lasers. I'd say the tanaka blue is in the middle.
> 
> You're shopping good vendors and makers so I think the biggest thing to look at is blade height and profile. Pick a shape that works for you or you won't use it.


Okay I'll take a look at the Wakui! Are there any drawbacks from getting the Tanaka Blue with stainless clad? Also, would you say the Masamoto is worth the extra price in terms of longevity, edge retention, etc? I'm also looking at the 210mm Gyuto since they have that one in stock ... the 210 is closer to the blade length I've been used to with the global and Henckels.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

No, the Masamoto is definitely not worth it. I noticed the Kagero is one of your picks. In terms of edge, the Wakui's white 2 will of course get the sharpest and sharpen the easiest. The Tanaka will be close behind and have better edge retention. The Kagero takes a sharp edge for stainless, also sharpens pretty easy for real hard stainless, and it's thing is it's high-tech steel holds a sharp edge krazy long. All very good knives all around.

210 is fine for general home use, but think a bit maybe if you'd like a little more length. Where a 210 is close in price to a 240, I personally would go 240.


----------



## Dan7 (Apr 5, 2019)

rick alan said:


> No, the Masamoto is definitely not worth it. I noticed the Kagero is one of your picks. In terms of edge, the Wakui's white 2 will of course get the sharpest and sharpen the easiest. The Tanaka will be close behind and have better edge retention. The Kagero takes a sharp edge for stainless, also sharpens pretty easy for real hard stainless, and it's thing is it's high-tech steel holds a sharp edge krazy long. All very good knives all around.
> 
> 210 is fine for general home use, but think a bit maybe if you'd like a little more length. Where a 210 is close in price to a 240, I personally would go 240.


Perfect I'll go with the 240. Do you have any opinions / experience with Konosuke and/or Swedish steel?

https://www.chefknivestogo.com/koswstgy24eb.html


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a swedish steel it's pretty good depends on heat treat of course. Konosuke is a good brand so I'm sure it's fine. Konosuke is too narrow and lightweight for me I have a white steel one i rarely use. Might work for you if you're into the laser type knives.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, that spear-point tip especially will be very delicate, so keep that in mind. From the video you can pretty easily see just how thin these are. These Kono's are great for experienced users, but perhaps not the best for a first intro to Japanese knives. Myself I would find that spearpoint rarely useful and nothing a petty couldn't very well handle, and would prefer the HD and it's steel over it. In fact the only thing I ever craved such a point for was coring the ends of large peppers, something that really isn't even necessary.


----------



## Dan7 (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks million and rick. I have decided on a Tanaka - just not sure between the Damascus clad or the stainless. I think I’m leaning a bit more towards Damascus bc it’s a bit cheaper and it sounds like it’ll be easier to sharpen while not compromising on it being very reactive (apparently, they’re similar to the stainless for reactiveness)


----------



## Dan7 (Apr 5, 2019)

And by stainless, I mean the stainless clad


----------

